# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 45)



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2019)

*What is your one favorite wood "project" you have made yourself?*
*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
Still no avatar yet!?*


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 3, 2019)

There has been many. Most I do not have anymore. The ex wife either has them or she destroyed them. Here's a few that I have pics of.
My most ambitious scroll saw project, destroyed.


 A scroll saw clock, broken but I still have the insert to make another one someday.


 My first segmented turning all made from scrap wood just to see if I could do it. I still have this one.


 A better segmented turning. I dont have this one anymore. It was the second segmented turning I did.


 My favorite black walnut kitchen farm table. She still has it, it wouldn't fit in my house so I left it.


 first hollowing tool I ever made, stainless steel, curly oak handle. I still have it and cherish it.


 


These are just a few of my faves. I know it's more than one but I couldn't choose, lol. I guess if I had to it would be the scroll saw basket. It looked cool and was fun to make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2019)

The next project is always my Favorite but this is close second Probably because I use it everyday.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2019)

I woulda made that table fit somehow....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nathan W (Nov 3, 2019)

Amazing bench

How
do you like that vise? There is a similar one for sale nearby for $110. 360* swivel with metal jaws on other end. Thought about making the treck to look at it. 

I

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2019)

Nathan W said:


> Amazing bench
> 
> How
> do you like that vise? There is a similar one for sale nearby for $110. 360* swivel with metal jaws on other end. Thought about making the treck to look at it. View attachment 173725I


i like it for some things and plain front vice at other end works better for others. pictured one is missing dog but worth asking price if in good shape

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 3, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> The next project is always my Favorite but this is close second Probably because I use it everyday.
> 
> View attachment 173721
> 
> ...



Every time I see that it amazes me Mike!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 3, 2019)

My favorite is a cherry bookcase I made for my Mom. Completed it a couple of years ago. Joinery was all done by hand, and the raised panels were done with hand planes. Here is a picture of it in place in her living room. It has darkened nicely since this picture was taken.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 5, 2019)

Many moons ago, probably my first real wood project, I made a headboard for my bed. I needed one that had a shelf to place things on and was just not finding what I want in the stores so I decided to make one out of 2x6 boards. Came out nice and it is just as sturdy today as it was the day I made it. 

sorry no

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 6, 2019)

I can't say I have a favorite. But if I was forced to pick one, it'd be one of my cigar humidors.
Sorry, no pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 6, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> I can't say I have a favorite. But if I was forced to pick one, it'd be one of my cigar humidors.
> Sorry, no pics.


I thought wood project descriptions without any pics was against the rules.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 7, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> I thought wood project descriptions without any pics was against the rules.


No pics because I lost them in a fire years ago. My ex-wife set them on fire.... full of my expensive cigars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

